# Navien NPE 240A Internal Recirc



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anyone have in info/experience with this unit's internal recirc mode?
Does it work well when there are no options for a dedicated return line?

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

